# Fresh Green Paint.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Pretty excited because I was eating my lunch and I looked out the window to see our new tractors. Hopefully after the weekend we'll have the new blades on them.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks good JD. Like the green :waving:


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

Is that a new 7830? Either way they are so NICE! Sweet set up JD!!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Farm Boss;620050 said:


> Is that a new 7830? Either way they are so NICE! Sweet set up JD!!!!


Sorry I should have said it's a 7830 and a 7130. Still like a kid when a new tractor comes. The green paint is so shiny and the dealer detailed them so well.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice dr green thumb*


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

JD Dave;620052 said:


> Sorry I should have said it's a 7830 and a 7130. Still like a kid when a new tractor comes. The green paint is so shiny and the dealer detailed them so well.


I run the same 78 all summer on the farm I work on. Know what you are saying about being a kid with the new tractor! Just great looking, you will have to show a couple pics when you have it in action! Too bad they can't stay clean as new forever!


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

That last pic with all the headlights reminded me of the family truckster, haha.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

beautiful machines JD


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice tires JD!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

No wonder Deere's stock went up 7% today. Thanks for helping out the economy JD


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

lumps;620061 said:


> That last pic with all the headlights reminded me of the family truckster, haha.


LMAO

REALLY nice new machines.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Those are almost too pretty to plow with.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Do you farm with those as well as plow? VERY NICE


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks sweet!
The farmer down the road has a *JD* with rubber tracks, never seen nothing like that when I was a kid.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Very nice set of tractors!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

should be orange lol jk. nice tractors.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Look at the lights on those. WOW 
I swear I could smell the new thru the computer.

Good time to buy stuff.
did you trade anything in?


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

What trans did u get? TLS? What blades are you putting on? AAAAAAAAHHHH sorry too much new iron for one afternoon. Very nice. Oh, I see you got HID lights on the 7830 and it looks like the bracket for greenstar on both. Do u use any gps farming systems?


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

very nice machines


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lumps;620061 said:


> That last pic with all the headlights reminded me of the family truckster, haha.


It's even green. LOL
QUOTE=dr.lawn21;620115]Do you farm with those as well as plow? VERY NICE [/QUOTE]

Yes we farm with them but we really don't need this many tractors for the farm.
QUOTE=EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;620146]should be orange lol jk. nice tractors.[/QUOTE]

Rather have Orange then red.


MIDTOWNPC;620153 said:


> Look at the lights on those. WOW
> I swear I could smell the new thru the computer.
> 
> Good time to buy stuff.
> did you trade anything in?


I love the new tractor smell, I actually ordered them in May when the $ was $.97 so I did alright. I didn't trade anything in. In all honesty I rent the tractors for 6 months and then in May I buy them, it's better for tax reasons, plus JD gives a better incentive to dealers to push snow tractors.


HC plower;620177 said:


> What trans did u get? TLS? What blades are you putting on? AAAAAAAAHHHH sorry too much new iron for one afternoon. Very nice. Oh, I see you got HID lights on the 7830 and it looks like the bracket for greenstar on both. Do u use any gps farming systems?


It's just a power quad, I'd like to get IVT but I can't justify the extra money for the hours we put on them. We're planning on getting Auto steer one of these years so I ordered the tractors Green Star ready. The HID lights were a $2400 option so they better be bright. We have them on our 8220 and it's like daylight at night.


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

QUOTE=
It's just a power quad, I'd like to get IVT but I can't justify the extra money for the hours we put on them. We're planning on getting Auto steer one of these years so I ordered the tractors Green Star ready. The HID lights were a $2400 option so they better be bright. We have them on our 8220 and it's like daylight at night.[/QUOTE]

Power quad will work mint for pushing snow! As for the HID lights you will love them too! Tractors aren't the least bit noisy. The only thing I can say is that they don't turn as sharp as say the older 7810 would have. Such a nice tractor tho, both of them!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Farm Boss;620283 said:


> QUOTE=
> It's just a power quad, I'd like to get IVT but I can't justify the extra money for the hours we put on them. We're planning on getting Auto steer one of these years so I ordered the tractors Green Star ready. The HID lights were a $2400 option so they better be bright. We have them on our 8220 and it's like daylight at night.


Power quad will work mint for pushing snow! As for the HID lights you will love them too! Tractors aren't the least bit noisy. The only thing I can say is that they don't turn as sharp as say the older 7810 would have. Such a nice tractor tho, both of them![/QUOTE]

We have a 7820 with a 746 loader already so it's basically the same tractor. I do agree they are so quiet inside, almost too quiet.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Sweet!!

You shouldnt have a problem plowing at night...thats a got of lights on it!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice tractor


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Nice addition to the fleet. You should be able to handle a few more driveways this year.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;620512 said:


> Nice addition to the fleet. You should be able to handle a few more driveways this year.


I really like the single car drives.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

nice pair JD

new deliveries all around. new blades,baby, tractors, what next?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Lookin tractors Dave, Mine came today also! The blade is in the back, still has to be mounted! Perhaps we can do that together:waving:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

what are adding on to the shop to make room LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats some serious peddal power you got. Great idea for sidewalks but I think you might be starting them a bit young.

All mounted up for you. 
I couldnt resist


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Got mine in today as well. I should be able to move some serious snow with this baby!!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

those are really nice congrats


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tls22;620704 said:


> Great Lookin tractors Dave, Mine came today also! The blade is in the back, still has to be mounted! Perhaps we can do that together:waving:


So cute Tim, I'm sorry I missed your 5th birthday party.


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

"Rather have Orange then red."

now why would you say a thing like that? bad expirience lately?




PS. I love red tractors


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

A few years ago I would have been green with envy......... Nowadays it's BLUE for me and more green in my pockets. 
good luck with the new tractors, JD


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

those are beautiful man!! so how many tractors do you have now?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

occ3377;621156 said:


> "
> 
> PS. I love red tractors


me too Massey Fergusons are the best


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

storm king;621160 said:


> A few years ago I would have been green with envy......... Nowadays it's BLUE for me and more green in my pockets.
> good luck with the new tractors, JD


I've had 4 of the blue ones painted red and I will stick with the green.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice tractors, must be doing some serious work to buy 2 brand new ones


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

You like Deere I like New Holland others like Massey and so on......We can all agree we like tractors too bad the truth is they are all pieces of sh-t the way they are made theese days, plastic and electrical BS used recycled beer cans. 
I doubt yours or my new tractors will still be around 50-60or 70 years from now like the ones are grandfathers had.
Gramps bought our Ford new in 1941 and she still works on the farm today, sad they can't do that any moore ain't it ?
Maybe we need to start our own friggin tractor co ! and make a few real trucks too while were at it ,pretty sad that the beer can in my hand right now has stronger sheet metal than my 07 F-350.
Guess we can all agree on that 
Seriously -good luck with the new tractors JD , but I will still take mine BLUE


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;621283 said:


> I've had 4 of the blue ones painted red and I will stick with the green.


im lost what do you mean by the blue ones painted red


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

storm king;621323 said:


> You like Deere I like New Holland others like Massey and so on......We can all agree we like tractors too bad the truth is they are all pieces of sh-t the way they are made theese days, plastic and electrical BS used recycled beer cans.
> I doubt yours or my new tractors will still be around 50-60or 70 years from now like the ones are grandfathers had.
> Gramps bought our Ford new in 1941 and she still works on the farm today, sad they can't do that any moore ain't it ?
> Maybe we need to start our own friggin tractor co ! and make a few real trucks too while were at it ,pretty sad that the beer can in my hand right now has stronger sheet metal than my 07 F-350.
> ...


I agree to some extent but up untill 5 years ago we we're all red even our underwear so when we started buying JD we were so mad that we hadn't been green for our whole lives. You may think I'm biased but with the way CNH treated us there is no way in hell I will ever support one of there products again. I'd buy orange before I ever buy a blue tainted red tractor, no offense but I still get uptight thinking about those tractors.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;621331 said:


> im lost what do you mean by the blue ones painted red


Ford bought CaseIH and then all the tractors under 165hp became Fords, which they painted Red to sell to us and they were junk. I had 4 of them and I had 4 tractors that were unusable at the same time, they cost me alot of money and they didn't stand behind them.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i didnt realize that size was the same

we use a 40-50 hp NH and knew that size was the same as CaseIH

either way it is tough to beat the 7000 series DEERE


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;621347 said:


> i didnt realize that size was the same
> 
> we use a 40-50 hp NH and knew that size was the same as CaseIH
> 
> either way it is tough to beat the 7000 series DEERE


There is no way too beat it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;621354 said:


> There is no way too beat it.


MFj/k


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Funny we always ran deere and the last 2 we bought were in th 5000 and 6000 series and we had nothing but horror stories with them and the dealer . 
I went blue after my neighbor kept having to pull me out when my deere kept getting stuck when we were chopping corn, His New Holland withn 15 horse less pulld the chopper through the same mud the same day with no problem more than once then I started looking at them.Before that we bought a baby4110 and the same thing ....the only reason I bought the 4110 was for just plowing sidewalks around a mall we do and to spread calicum. It let me down 4 of the 5 years I had it . (Trany ,hydro twice-front end bad axle- electrical problems) The best thing about that one was the Jap yanmar in it and I am sorry to say it .
Like I said I wish you luck with the new tractors as well as us ....cause they are all junk today, but like or not we think deere is just more over priced junk and specs don't lie poun for pound HP for HP ...New Holland has them beat in just about every category, and thats not even including the price


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

storm king;621379 said:


> Funny we always ran deere and the last 2 we bought were in th 5000 and 6000 series and we had nothing but horror stories with them and the dealer .
> I went blue after my neighbor kept having to pull me out when my deere kept getting stuck when we were chopping corn, His New Holland withn 15 horse less pulld the chopper through the same mud the same day with no problem more than once then I started looking at them.Before that we bought a baby4110 and the same thing ....the only reason I bought the 4110 was for just plowing sidewalks around a mall we do and to spread calicum. It let me down 4 of the 5 years I had it . (Trany ,hydro twice-front end bad axle- electrical problems) The best thing about that one was the Jap yanmar in it and I am sorry to say it .
> Like I said I wish you luck with the new tractors as well as us ....cause they are all junk today, but like or not we think deere is just more over priced junk and specs don't lie poun for pound HP for HP ...New Holland has them beat in just about every category, and thats not even including the price


I don't have any need for anything less then a 7000 series so I really don't care about the smaller tractors. What I'm talking about is 95 hp and up. We had 2 MXM 190's and they were junk, we demoed a 7820 and it would pull twice what the 190 would in the same field. I make a living with my tractors and since I've bought 10 new tractors plus a skid and a combine in the last 4 years I think I can comment on them. JD is worth every penny in the larger stuff, I can't comment on the small stuff. I don't want to argue but there is noway in hell I'm ever going to give props to that red or blue crap, they cost me 10 years off my life, with the stress they caused me. End of discussion.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Well New Holland is pissing me off now .... I ordered a NH 7 ft. blade in the begnining of sept. for the small tractor, and just got off the phone with the dealer today and he said it should be two more weeks. 
Is that bull or what , I don't get it ? Parts always came quick from them before.
JD dave has got me worried now about a backup plan for the mountain where the small tractor is plowing ,although she had not one problem last year , next smallest tractor is going to be a bit big for the drives up there if the 40 breaks down .
What can I say Dave ? except I hope I have better luck than you with our New Hollands , and I hope your Deere's treat you better than the newest ones we had did us, Older JD tractors .... now that is another story , they have been proven .
But like I said before they are all made like crap theese days..... LETS take this thread up about 20 years from now..... I will be surprised if our tractors stand the test of time or thousands of hours, time will tell.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

storm king;621600 said:


> Well New Holland is pissing me off now .... I ordered a NH 7 ft. blade in the begnining of sept. for the small tractor, and just got off the phone with the dealer today and he said it should be two more weeks.
> Is that bull or what , I don't get it ? Parts always came quick from them before.
> JD dave has got me worried now about a backup plan for the mountain where the small tractor is plowing ,although she had not one problem last year , next smallest tractor is going to be a bit big for the drives up there if the 40 breaks down .
> What can I say Dave ? except I hope I have better luck than you with our New Hollands , and I hope your Deere's treat you better than the newest ones we had did us, Older JD tractors .... now that is another story , they have been proven .
> But like I said before they are all made like crap theese days..... LETS take this thread up about 20 years from now..... I will be surprised if our tractors stand the test of time or thousands of hours, time will tell.


Sounds good storm king. I still think tractors are as good or better then the old ones. We expect more out of tractors now then we did in the past and if we took away most of the creature comforts that would get rid of most of the problems. From the stories my dad tells the tractors of yesteryear had there problems also. Everytime a new model comes out everyone always says, this one isn't going to stand up as well as the old one and time after time we're proven wrong. The combines nowadays are far superior then the older models and are so much more productive. No matter the color new tractors are expensive and all of us expect a dependable outcome. It wouldn't be much fun if there was only one color.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Well said JD , and tonight I'll drink to that, and your right they sure are friggin expensive I am almost happy to see plastic fenders and such , with the way the cheap thin sheet metal rusts out right before your eyes , don't get me started again .... Lunch just came and I don't want either of us to loose are appetite 
On a brighter note that is some nice country you guys got up there , we look forward to the boat trip we take through the canals up your way each year , and you Canadains sure do know how to eat and drink, its always a good time up north


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

storm king;621633 said:


> and you Canadains sure do know how to eat and drink, its always a good time up north


*ARE YOU CALLING JD A FAT CANADIAN DRUNK?*......................................................................HAHA


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

nickplowing1972;621682 said:


> *ARE YOU CALLING JD A FAT CANADIAN DRUNK?*......................................................................HAHA


If that's true Nick, you'd fit right in with me.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Naaa, cause except for the Canadian part .....That would be for me like , the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*lmao dave you got that right buddy*


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That picture brought a tear to my eye right there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;621333 said:


> I agree to some extent but up untill 5 years ago we we're all red even our underwear so when we started buying JD we were so mad that we hadn't been green for our whole lives. You may think I'm biased but with the way CNH treated us there is no way in hell I will ever support one of there products again. I'd buy orange before I ever buy a blue tainted red tractor,* no offense but I still get uptight thinking about those tractors*.


You do? I would have never guessed.

Let it go man. lol I know how ya feel, just kidding.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Any pics of the new rigs with blades or the fleet


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

are u putting those new arctic pushers on them?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

awesome looking tractors. that green looks very nice payup


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

JD Dave,

Sounds like you've experienced the same Problems with case as we have. The dealer themselves are no better. The best to date is them not having any manuals on the case/Mc Cormick/Quickie loaders! are you kidding me! lol

Our MTX150 mc Cormick has been nothing but problems! We look at JD's everyday.

Do any of your new 30 series have the IVT trans.? If so how's that holding up? what about the loader on the 7830? any issues? What joystick does it have?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice new tractors


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;842761 said:


> JD Dave,
> 
> Sounds like you've experienced the same Problems with case as we have. The dealer themselves are no better. The best to date is them not having any manuals on the case/Mc Cormick/Quickie loaders! are you kidding me! lol
> 
> ...


The 7830 has a 746 loader on it with an electric over hydro joystick which we've had no problems with. We have a 7820 with the same loader and we've used it for 5 years without and big problems. The 746 loader is a beast compared to the biggest Aloe that we had before. I really like Aloe loader because of better visibility but JD is more durable. We're to cheap to buy IVT tranny's. I've heard good things about then but I can't pencil it out in my situation.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice looking tractors JD!  Sure makes me wish I was a kid again back working on the farms. Man I miss those days.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

lawnproslawncar;842761 said:


> JD Dave,
> 
> Sounds like you've experienced the same Problems with case as we have. The dealer themselves are no better. The best to date is them not having any manuals on the case/Mc Cormick/Quickie loaders! are you kidding me! lol
> 
> ...


I may be wrong but I think the McCormick tractors are built by the same company that builds Landini tractors, it's not the same company as Case. I may be wrong.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

> I may be wrong but I think the McCormick tractors are built by the same company that builds Landini tractors, it's not the same company as Case. I may be wrong.


We used to have a mx110, mx 120 w/ loader, and a mx 150 from case. Sold the 120 and 150 and got a jd 4450 to replace the 150 and bought a mtx150 to replace the mx 120 loader tractor. They are basically the same except for a cummins diesel in the mc cormick.


> The 7830 has a 746 loader on it with an electric over hydro joystick which we've had no problems with. We have a 7820 with the same loader and we've used it for 5 years without and big problems. The 746 loader is a beast compared to the biggest Aloe that we had before. I really like Aloe loader because of better visibility but JD is more durable. We're to cheap to buy IVT tranny's. I've heard good things about then but I can't pencil it out in my situation.


I hear you there John. I can't quite pencil a toolcat out yet, even though i know I could sell off one truck or get rid of a sub.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are a couple beautiful new tractors, Dave. I'm sure they'll serve you well.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

lawnproslawncar;843678 said:


> We used to have a mx110, mx 120 w/ loader, and a mx 150 from case. Sold the 120 and 150 and got a jd 4450 to replace the 150 and bought a mtx150 to replace the mx 120 loader tractor. They are basically the same except for a cummins diesel in the mc cormick.


I thought McCormicks had Perkins engines.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet! I bet those cost a pretty penny...


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;843714 said:


> Sweet! I bet those cost a pretty penny...


 More lunch money than yours and mine combined....


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

No, Fendt runs perkins I know. Mc Cormick runs the B series Cummins diesel power.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

lawnproslawncar;844980 said:


> No, Fendt runs perkins I know. Mc Cormick runs the B series Cummins diesel power.


Well the McCormick I run said Perkins right on the side of the engine block.

http://www.powerfarming.co.nz/product.asp?prod_id=63

Way to big of a tractor for a 4 cylinder engine.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe some of the first ones ran the cummins? You got me, ours says cummins on some of the plating.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

cretebaby;845030 said:


> Well the McCormick I run said Perkins right on the side of the engine block.
> 
> http://www.powerfarming.co.nz/product.asp?prod_id=63
> 
> Way to big of a tractor for a 4 cylinder engine.


I do know McCormick does use Mitsubishi and Perkins engines for sure but I don't know if there are other engines used.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Dave, you got any pics of all the equipment lined up sense you got the new plows and tractors?


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

how many you got now?


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I guess you will have to work on a couple more little JD's to run the new tractors


----------

